# West Houston or sante fe?



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Going to start bow hunting next year. I live in between these two shops, which one have you all had good dealings with?


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

I think you have already made the *best* decision so far!!!

Both have great reviews on 2cool. I personally have only been to West Houston and they fixed what Bass Pro messed up!


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I can vouch for West Houston, they've won my loyalty. But never been to Santa Fe so I can't compare the two. Won't go wrong with Glenn at West Houston though


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Glen at west Houston

Santa Fe never been there but haven't heard any negs about them either


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

SANTA FE HAS MY VOTE. i waited until the last minute to restring my bow last year. and the guys went out of their way to help me. i drive from baytown over there for all my archery stuff now.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

sante fe gets my money. they have two level 1 instructors on staff and great techs. i used to shoot at wha during lunch but there is too much drama in that shop for me.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

I have been dealing with Santa Fe archery for years, Top notch staff there and really willing to help a guy out!


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've been in both, can't go wrong either way. Both great shops.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I live closer to Santa Fe and it is a good shop but bought my new Mathews bow from West Houston. Both are great shops but got better price on my bow from West Houston.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Never been to Santa Fe, but the guys at West Houston are top noch


----------



## marlin021797 (Jun 1, 2008)

Glen at west houston has my vote.
Got me a killer deal on my z7 extreme last year, couldn't find a better price.

Iv never been to santa fe though.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Well thanks for spiltting it right down the middle guys. Really appreciate your input, West Houston is about 4 miles closer to my house so I will start there. I have decided to go check them out in the beginging of December so I dont hunt this year without alot of practice at different angles and distances. I hear archery is adicting so I am looking foward to it. My wife said I have cant buy any more rifles until our daughter is old enough to shoot so I guess archery will be in my new budget.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

You cannot go wrong with West Houston archery. They fixed a mess of a Matthews Mission that I bought new somewhere else. They were really stand up guys and did not fuss about where it came from. Reasonable and Competent.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for all the info guys, but I will have to put my wish list on hold I just tore my rotater cuff and wont be able to use it for a while. ubt I will keep all the info in mind or get a cross bow LOL


----------



## limbratgod333 (Mar 6, 2011)

Santa Fe all the way!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Santa Fe is the only one I have ever used.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

afishinman14 said:


> I can vouch for West Houston, they've won my loyalty. But never been to Santa Fe so I can't compare the two. Won't go wrong with Glenn at West Houston though


x2. Have had 2 bows set up from them and they will get my business everyday of the week.


----------



## cjkozik (Mar 8, 2013)

I've heard great things about both shops. I don't think you can go wrong with either of them.


----------

